#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-11
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<Guilhrmhenrique> boa tarde galera, começando a usar o bluefish, quando tento abrir o codigo o firefox ele dava um erro mudei a linha para "  firefox -remote 'openURL(%s, new window)' || firefox %s&  "  entao o firefox abre más nao no codigo e sim em uma pag de erro "  www.%s.com, alguem com uma soluçao?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-12
<ayr_ton>  /pedala rbelem
<rbelem> ayr_ton, :-D
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-16
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-11-11
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> matheus_carvalho ja falamos no passado?
<matheus_carvalho> astroo-, não me recordo muito bem...mas acredito que sim
<matheus_carvalho> kkkkkkk
<astroo-> lembravas
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-11-12
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2016-11-15
<gilberto> boa tarde
<gilberto> alguem poderia me ajudar com linux?
